# Will pipe smoking be convenient enough?



## voyaging (Feb 17, 2012)

I am a student and former cigarette smoker. I gave up smoking cigarettes, but am extremely intrigued on getting into the pipe culture (perhaps cigar as well).

I am a busy student, and have several classes daily. I have roughly 10 minutes between classes during which to smoke. Is it possible to smoke a pipe or cigar in this 10 minute gap, or must they take longer? What is my best option? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

erm ... You'll probably be told about how pipes and cigars are meant to be enjoyed. That's true.

However, with a pipe, you do have the option of using less tobacco in the bowl, and using a smaller bowl pipe. I have a very small pipe I sometimes use for some tobaccos, which lasts as little as 15 minutes depending, and as long as 45 -- when full. 

However, I've never been a cigarette smoker, so perhaps someone who has been can give better insight to the transition.


----------



## voyaging (Feb 17, 2012)

Well hrmm... how long do people usually go between bowls? I do have a single break of about 25 minutes during my day. Is that enough to satisfy for several hours?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

This is just me, but smoking is an art and should not be rushed. It takes me several minutes to load the pipe and another to get it burning just right. A few sips of smoke, maybe a tamp then a few more sips. This does not even take inot consideration the possible re-lights.

I would hit the classes and enjoy the pipe at lunch or after the classes are done. Same with cigars, they usually never taste the same if they are re-lit.

You need to get over to the new puffer forum and post up an intro so folks can welcome you and get an idea who you are.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

If your looking for the nic fix that you get from a cigarette you won't find that in pipes or cigars. I smoked cigs for a decade and will tell you honestly it's not the same thing at all. Pipes and cigars are wonderful for a million reasons but fast nicotine uptake isn't one of them. 

You do get nicotine from pipes and cigars in varying amounts from different blends and cigars but again it doesn't hit like a cigarette in any way....unless of course you inhale but that's not going to be very fun.


----------



## voyaging (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the help so far.

Yeah, I don't wish to inhale, and my incentive for quitting cigarettes was the negative effects on my lungs/respiratory system.

But I do know that cigars/pipes do indeed cause nicotine to be absorbed sublingually, and it tends to be quite nootropic in my experiences. So in addition to the pleasure of it, it will help me in my studies.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

I think there may be some need, for the sake of understanding, to have some qualifying questions.

As far as stopping smoking cigarettes, are you seeking a direct replacement, as far as the habitual stopping to have one, or just for the nicotine?

Have you ever smoked a pipe or cigar?

You've mentioned very short breaks during the day for you. What about in the evening? That may be more of a transitional habit to build.

Trying out pipes doesn't take much in the way of a financial investment: a decent cob is under $10 before shipping (I'd avoid the ones in gas stations and drug stores; they're often not very good at all), and perhaps an ounce or two of decent tobacco. You'll also want a tamper/pipe tool (about $3), and a bundle of pipe cleaners. That should give you about a week's worth of evening smokes, to see how you like it, and how it treats you.

As far as nicotine potency, it varies substantially. I've had some tobaccos which don't do squat for me, while some other leave me with a swimming head and ready to puke if I'm not careful. But it's more about enjoying the flavors and scent of the pipe tobacco than about the nic hit ... for someone like me, who has never smoked regularly. 

So of course, YMMV.

edit: Someone else beat me to the first part 
I still suggest at least giving it a try!


----------



## voyaging (Feb 17, 2012)

Eastree said:


> I think there may be some need, for the sake of understanding, to have some qualifying questions.
> 
> As far as stopping smoking cigarettes, are you seeking a direct replacement, as far as the habitual stopping to have one, or just for the nicotine?
> 
> ...


No, I am not looking for a replacement. I am no longer addicted to nicotine. However, I think I would much enjoy smoking nonetheless, as long as I avoid inhaling (impossible as far as I can tell with cigarettes), and also benefit intellectually in the same way that Einstein and Bertrand Russell talked of pipe smoking being good for their thinking.

I have never smoked tobacco from a pipe, have smoked a rather cheap cigar once.

I have class 3 days a week from about 10am-4pm, with two 10-minute breaks and one roughly 30-minute break. After 4pm I have the rest of the day free.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Use half small bowls for shorter smoke breaks and leave the cigars and full pipe bowls for when you have an hour to burn. Try some stuff called Irish Flake if you want a good dose of nicotine with your coffee.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Actually Karatekyle and I are both student pipe smokers with 10 min gaps in between classes. We just smoke our pipes and when we walk into a building throw it in a coat pocket and then when we are on the walk to the next class just relight the pipe, you can keep this going all day :tu


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

voyaging said:


> I am a student and former cigarette smoker. I gave up smoking cigarettes, but am extremely intrigued on getting into the pipe culture (perhaps cigar as well).
> 
> I am a busy student, and have several classes daily. I have roughly 10 minutes between classes during which to smoke. Is it possible to smoke a pipe or cigar in this 10 minute gap, or must they take longer? What is my best option? Thanks in advance.


That's the beauty of a pipe. Only ten minutes to smoke? Keep a smaller pipe on you, or just load 10 minutes worth of tobacco into your favorite pipe ahead of time. Small cigars or cigarillos are also a good option.


----------



## voyaging (Feb 17, 2012)

mmiller said:


> Actually Karatekyle and I are both student pipe smokers with 10 min gaps in between classes. We just smoke our pipes and when we walk into a building throw it in a coat pocket and then when we are on the walk to the next class just relight the pipe, you can keep this going all day :tu


This sounds fantastic! Exactly what I'm looking for I will buy a pipe and some tobacco to experiment with. Corn cob I've heard is a good cheap starter to test smoking before investing in a real piece.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

voyaging said:


> This sounds fantastic! Exactly what I'm looking for I will buy a pipe and some tobacco to experiment with. Corn cob I've heard is a good cheap starter to test smoking before investing in a real piece.


Yep a cob will work great and pick up some Prince Albert, Carter Hall or Sir Walter Raleigh they are all good tobaccos to start learning with and they dont burn hot like aromatics.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Matt's got it right, just keep relightin' the sucker until it's gone, dump the ash and reload.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

I don't want to be the only party-pooper, but I have to make a mention of it, only once. Starting smoking a pipe after successfully quiting smoking cigarettes can be like playing with fire...I've ended up back on cigarettes after quitting because of pipes and cigars. I will not preach, as I am in no position to, being a cigar/pipe smoker and all...

That being said, I have found that I can enjoy a "quick" smoke from my pipe just by using less tobacco when I load it. I can easily enjoy a 10 minute smoke, once I found out how much to put in.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I hear you, Nick, although I'm one of the ones who hasn't fallen back into cigarettes (or had any desire to do so) after three years of pipe smoking. On the other hand, I have a feeling that someone looking for ten minute smokes throughout the day might not be so lucky...


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't fallen back to cigarettes either nor have I had even the slighest urge. But I smoke only once a day in the late evening. 

A pipe or a good cigar is something to be savoured and enjoyed at it's own proper pace. Smoking a 10 min pipe on break is as vulgar (excuse my snobery) as throwing a sunday roast in the blender so you can drink it. 

Why not just wait till the day is over to enjoy your pipe?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

blackadam said:


> Why not just wait till the day is over to enjoy your pipe?


That wouldn't cut it for me, since I virtually chain smoke a pipe. To take your meal analogy one step further, why bother to eat if you can't partake of a gourmet feast and really enjoy it!? By your reasoning, a quick sandwich or a few oatmeal cookies as an afternoon snack would be totally out of the question. Breakfast would require some real home cookin', with maple syrup bacon, eggs, pancakes, juice, a slice of cantalope and Columbian coffee...or some such. A bowl of cereal is totally out of the question, better to just go hungry all day.

There are tobaccos that I smoke that are not in any way special, PA for one. I hardly pay any attention to my first pipe in the morning, which is why PA is generally my first smoke. I don't have to think, I don't have to fuss with keeping it lit or packing it properly, it just smokes and burns, the very thing for somebody still in a fog. There are no subtle flavors to identify, Penzance it is not. Would I smoke FVF between classes in a cob? I wouldn't waste it. But why not Sir Walter Raleigh or Carter Hall? Big deal. It's a quick smoke, nothing more. "Take ten, smoke 'em if you got 'em!" And I'd smoke 'em!

So why not wait you ask? Because I want a smoke NOW! :lol: And if there were NO nicotine boost, I certainly wouldn't bother with any of it. I've never seen the point of smoking wimpy tobacco, personally. If it were me, I'd be lacing that PA with Kentucky Kendal or Five Brothers if I only had ten minutes to smoke at a time, too. ipe: Actually, I'd probably be smokin' 'em straight up INSTEAD of the PA!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

voyaging said:


> This sounds fantastic! Exactly what I'm looking for I will buy a pipe and some tobacco to experiment with. Corn cob I've heard is a good cheap starter to test smoking before investing in a real piece.


Ya know, Five Brothers burns very fast indeed, even *rehydrated. (And it *should *be rehydrated, since it tends to come very dry in the pouch). A Legend and some Five Brothers and you probably could FINISH a bowl in 10 minutes! And get a decent nicotine boost to boot.

*Is this one of those useless words like "reiterate", that everybody uses even though it's self-redundant? "Hydrating" the tobacco should work every bit as well as "rehydrating" it, I would think.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

mmiller said:


> Actually Karatekyle and I are both student pipe smokers with 10 min gaps in between classes. We just smoke our pipes and when we walk into a building throw it in a coat pocket and then when we are on the walk to the next class just relight the pipe, you can keep this going all day :tu


Yessir! I smoke almost every time I'm outside. If I fill and light a pipe in the morning, I'm usually done with it around dinner. Pipes can be re-lit as many times as needed with little ill effect. Pick up a pipe and try it out, you'll love it!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I was traveling a lot for work last fall. After a day of work, I would return to the hotel with a co-worker who was also traveling, and we would enjoy dinner, and then hit the hotel bar having drinks until it was time for bed. My co-worker smokes cigarettes, and when he went out for a smoke break, I would join him smoking cigarettes. The first few days upon my return home, I found that I was craving cigarettes. I enjoy smoking a pipe, but when I'm not smoking, I don't find that I'm craving it the way cigarettes make me feel. That being said, I find that when I do smoke a pipe, I don't crave cigarettes at all. A bowl or two in the evening gets rid of my craving all day. 

So, do you study in the evening somewhere that you can puff a bowl or two? I like to smoke a pipe when I'm sitting down, working on something else, or watching a movie, or on a drive. I used to smoke quite a bit when studying at night. To me pipe, smoking is fiddling with your pack, relighting, adjusting your pack...etc. Something to occupy your hands while your mind is otherwise engaged. But to each his own. I envy those who are able to work in the shop, or sail a ship with a lit pipe jutting absentmindedly from their maw.

That being said, I join Jim, Matt, and KK in subscribing to the full pipe with multiple relight theory. I find that a lighter works a lot better than matches for reignighting a cold bowl.

RD


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I meant wait till the end of the day if you don't have time.

Though it's not for me, I see nothing wrong with a pipe in one's mouth from morning to night if you have the freedom and desire to do so. 

But if you can't, such as one who has a 10 minute window between classes to get a hit of nicotine, it is a vulgar use of an instrument such as a pipe. 

Use snuff which demands less of a gentleman in exchange for her services.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

blackadam said:


> Use snuff which demands less of a gentleman in exchange for her services.


I've tried snuff a few times. For whatever reason, it does nothing for me but tickle my nose and cause it to run. Operator error? It seems foolproof enough.

RD


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> I've tried snuff a few times. For whatever reason, it does nothing for me but tickle my nose and cause it to run. Operator error? It seems foolproof enough.
> 
> RD


A cheap pipe with cheap tobacco in it for a quick smoke is vulgar, but snuff is suave and debonair? :ask: Do I have to have a scented hanky tucked up my ruffled sleeve, wear rouge and a white wig? I know I'll need a handkerchief or a pack of kleenex, though, scented or otherwise! :lol:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

blackadam said:


> I haven't fallen back to cigarettes either nor have I had even the slighest urge. But I smoke only once a day in the late evening.
> 
> A pipe or a good cigar is something to be savoured and enjoyed at it's own proper pace. Smoking a 10 min pipe on break is as vulgar (excuse my snobery) as throwing a sunday roast in the blender so you can drink it.
> 
> Why not just wait till the day is over to enjoy your pipe?


"But you may be excused for feeling after the first pipe that the joys of smoking have been rated too high, and for trying to extract your pleasure from the polish on the pipe's surface, the pride of possessing a special mixture of your own, and such-like matters, rather than from the actual inspiration and expiration of smoke. In the same way a man not fond of reading may find delight in a library of well-bound books. They are pleasant to handle, pleasant to talk about, pleasant to show to friends. But it is the man without the library of well-bound books who generally does most of the reading."
-A A Milne

I smoke like Jim, virtually all day. I smoke while I walk, while I talk, between classes, etc. Would one who reads only a few pages at a time be a vulgar waste of the book's purpose? Of course not. A pipe is not like a Sunday roast. My pipe does not deserve my attention and it's own proper pace. My pipe is an extension of my mouth, another appendage. There is no era of my hands, why should my pipe be given duration?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

karatekyle said:


> My pipe does not deserve my attention and it's own proper pace.


Your pipe most definitely deserves your attention. Just using a pipe to grab quick hits of nicotine is not, in my mind, the proper use of a pipe. I mean, you can do it if you want, but if that's the majority of your pipe smoking, you're missing a hell of a lot.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

voyaging said:


> I am a student and former cigarette smoker. I gave up smoking cigarettes, but am extremely intrigued on getting into the pipe culture (perhaps cigar as well).
> 
> I am a busy student, and have several classes daily. I have roughly 10 minutes between classes during which to smoke. Is it possible to smoke a pipe or cigar in this 10 minute gap, or must they take longer? What is my best option? Thanks in advance.


I'm a student as well. Cigarette smoking is about as convenient as it gets for nicotine intake, so from that perspective there's not a lot of comparison to be made in my opinion. Any time that I can, I sit outside on my porch and puff away on my pipe while I read or work on a paper. It is by far my preference. Sometimes, the library or another extended visit to campus is called for anyway and that's when I break out the Camels (though dry snuff may have freed me from that habbit).

Pipes are great, but I personally don't find them to be a "quick fix" or anything along those lines.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Your pipe most definitely deserves your attention. Just using a pipe to grab quick hits of nicotine is not, in my mind, the proper use of a pipe. I mean, you can do it if you want, but if that's the majority of your pipe smoking, you're missing a hell of a lot.


If you reserve pipe smoking to quiet meditative spots, determined to concentrate on subtle flavors and the rituals of "highbrow" smoking itself, then you're missing a hell of a lot, too. I love reading a good book with a pipe full of FVF or the like, comfy with nice cold St. Pauli Girl by my side, or any other number of idyllic settings outdoors and in. Because that joy exists should not preclude the "cheap pleasures" of a quick nicotine fix. I simply don't see them as mutually exclusive activities. I do both and have the appropriate pipes and materials for those activities. I wouldn't take my Savinelli full of Stonehaven out on the golf course, rather a pouch of "ordinary" tobacco and a cob more than meets the requirements for nine holes of all-but-continuous puffing.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

freestoke said:


> A cheap pipe with cheap tobacco in it for a quick smoke is vulgar, but snuff is suave and debonair? :ask: Do I have to have a scented hanky tucked up my ruffled sleeve, wear rouge and a white wig? I know I'll need a handkerchief or a pack of kleenex, though, scented or otherwise! :lol:


Sir, I insist it be a hankerchief and not some "papier hygiénique".



karatekyle said:


> I smoke like Jim, virtually all day. I smoke while I walk, while I talk, between classes, etc. Would one who reads only a few pages at a time be a vulgar waste of the book's purpose? Of course not. A pipe is not like a Sunday roast. My pipe does not deserve my attention and it's own proper pace. My pipe is an extension of my mouth, another appendage. There is no era of my hands, why should my pipe be given duration?


A book is meant to be read in more than one sitting. 
And the natural pauses and interuptions that may arise while smoking a pipe are not what I'm talking about. Neither is the duration of the smoke, but the method and intention.

Someone who smokes a pipe all day is different than the op who is wondering if a pipe is the correct way to administer nicotine between classes quickly.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

freestoke said:


> If you reserve pipe smoking to quiet meditative spots, determined to concentrate on subtle flavors and the rituals of "highbrow" smoking itself, then you're missing a hell of a lot, too. I love reading a good book with a pipe full of FVF or the like, comfy with nice cold St. Pauli Girl by my side, or any other number of idyllic settings outdoors and in. Because that joy exists should not preclude the "cheap pleasures" of a quick nicotine fix. I simply don't see them as mutually exclusive activities. I do both and have the appropriate pipes and materials for those activities. I wouldn't take my Savinelli full of Stonehaven out on the golf course, rather a pouch of "ordinary" tobacco and a cob more than meets the requirements for nine holes of all-but-continuous puffing.


You love smoking your pipe. At home, abroad, etc. This is markedly different than the OP's desired use of the pipe as a cigarette.
I think craig_o has said it best.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

blackadam said:


> You love smoking your pipe. At home, abroad, etc. This is markedly different than the OP's desired use of the pipe as a cigarette. I think craig_o has said it best.





blackadam said:


> Someone who smokes a pipe all day is different than the op who is wondering if a pipe is the correct way to administer nicotine between classes quickly.


I do not want to start a quarrel, nor do I want to get in the middle of one. However, I would encourage you to re-read the original post:



voyaging said:


> I am a student and former cigarette smoker. I gave up smoking cigarettes, but am extremely intrigued on getting into the pipe culture (perhaps cigar as well).
> 
> I am a busy student, and have several classes daily. I have roughly 10 minutes between classes during which to smoke. Is it possible to smoke a pipe or cigar in this 10 minute gap, or must they take longer? What is my best option? Thanks in advance.


Now, I may take things too literally, and maybe I am not inferring correctly. However, when I read the original post, I see absolutely zero references to nicotine or a means of getting a quick hit of nicotine. I also do not see any mention or correlation to "replacing" a cigarette. What I do read is someone asking if it is feasible to smoke a cigar or pipe in the 10 minute breaks in-between classes.

Now, to answer the original post literally, I would say this. Smoking a cigar in 10 minutes time is NOT typically possible. I will not say it is impossible, but it would require a very small cigar or an offshoot like a cigarillo like was already mentioned. In addition, you would not want to let the cigar go out after the 10 minutes, and then continue to relight the cigar on the next break and let it go out again. I have never partaken in this act, but all I have heard is horror stories and supposedly, the taste suffers greatly. Smoking a pipe in 10 minutes is very easy. You have 2 options. First, you could pack a smaller amount of tobacco which would last you approximately 10 minutes. Second, you could pack your pipe like normal, smoke it for 10 minutes, let it go out, then relight during your next break. Pipes are different beasts from cigars and can be re-lit with no ill effects. Some pipe smokers even enjoy relighting their pipes.

voyaging, hopefully this addresses your original post. If I misunderstood or took things too literally, sorry! As others have said, give it a try. You can hear others words and take them to heart, but you'll truly never know if it's for you unless you try!


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll admit my comment distorted the OP's question some.  I'm just having fun.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

NarJar said:


> ...I see absolutely zero references to nicotine or a means of getting a quick hit of nicotine. I also do not see any mention or correlation to "replacing" a cigarette. What I do read is someone asking if it is feasible to smoke a cigar or pipe in the 10 minute breaks in-between classes


You apparently missed his continuation: "But I do know that cigars/pipes do indeed cause *nicotine *to be absorbed sublingually, and it tends to be quite *nootropic *in my experiences. So in addition to the pleasure of it, *it will help me in my studies*. "


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

blackadam said:


> I'll admit my comment distorted the OP's question some.  I'm just having fun.


Hey, no worries! Also, as Jim pointed out, there was nicotine mentioned further into the thread. Apparently my memory is short-fleeting and I forgot that post!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> You apparently missed his continuation: "But I do know that cigars/pipes do indeed cause *nicotine *to be absorbed sublingually, and it tends to be quite *nootropic *in my experiences. So in addition to the pleasure of it, *it will help me in my studies*. "


Touche, good sir Jim.

However, I still do not gleam any fashion or sense of wanting to intake nicotine just as a nic hit (similar to smoking cigarettes to satisfy the addiction). However, it is mentioned to be pleasing and would also elevate awareness, focus, etc. while studying. I still do not see any mention of wanting to intake the nicotine so much as mentioning the upsides of the inclusion of nicotine in the pipe/cigar.

Maybe I'm way off!?!? :noidea:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Ya know, Five Brothers burns very fast indeed, even *rehydrated. (And it *should *be rehydrated, since it tends to come very dry in the pouch). A Legend and some Five Brothers and you probably could FINISH a bowl in 10 minutes! And get a decent nicotine boost to boot.
> 
> *Is this one of those useless words like "reiterate", that everybody uses even though it's self-redundant? "Hydrating" the tobacco should work every bit as well as "rehydrating" it, I would think.


In the case of Five Bros, It has never been hydrated. I have never seen a moist pouch of 5Bros, therefore it is impossible to rehydrate it. It must be hydrated before you can rehydrate. Wow, are we word nerds or what?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

freestoke said:


> If you reserve pipe smoking to quiet meditative spots, determined to concentrate on subtle flavors and the rituals of "highbrow" smoking itself, then you're missing a hell of a lot, too. I love reading a good book with a pipe full of FVF or the like, comfy with nice cold St. Pauli Girl by my side, or any other number of idyllic settings outdoors and in. Because that joy exists should not preclude the "cheap pleasures" of a quick nicotine fix. I simply don't see them as mutually exclusive activities. I do both and have the appropriate pipes and materials for those activities. I wouldn't take my Savinelli full of Stonehaven out on the golf course, rather a pouch of "ordinary" tobacco and a cob more than meets the requirements for nine holes of all-but-continuous puffing.


I understand that, what I'm saying is that what you're referring to as "highbrow" smoking is the primary smoke. You can't possibly believe that the man who only devotes his time to a quiet bowl, making the smoke the prime point of his activity is missing out on more than the man who is just using his pipe as a nicotine delivery device.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> IYou can't possibly believe that the man who only devotes his time to a quiet bowl, making the smoke the prime point of his activity is missing out on more than the man who is just using his pipe as a nicotine delivery device.


No, I don't believe that either. I was merely suggesting that there's no need to make a choice. I like using my pipe as a nicotine delivery device! :lol: I also like a well managed, fully savored bowl of Reiner LGF. Call me versatile. :smile:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

horseshoe said:


> I don't want to be the only party-pooper, but I have to make a mention of it, only once. Starting smoking a pipe after successfully quiting smoking cigarettes can be like playing with fire...I've ended up back on cigarettes after quitting because of pipes and cigars. I will not preach, as I am in no position to, being a cigar/pipe smoker and all...


OP - read this again and pay attention.

I don't want to discourage you from your interest in what is, in my opinion, the finest method of tobacco enjoyment. But I want you to go in with eyes wide open. Nicotine is addictive. Pipes and cigars contain nicotine. Having broken the addiction to cigarettes, are you certain it is wise to go down this path? I speak from experience, being an ex cigarette smoker myself. Personally, I haven't even thought about a cigarette in lord knows how long. But I'm definitely still a nicotine addict (though nothing close to what I was on cigarettes).

Sorry, but it needed to be said.

Now that that's out of the way...I'm with Jim on this one. Load up a cob with some PA or SWR or 5B's and puff on it all day 10 minutes at a time, and have yourself a bowl of something special in the evening.

And I prefer my 5 Brothers crispy crunchy bone dry out of the pouch :mrgreen:


----------



## gg_godd (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah, trying to smoke a pipe in 10 minutes if you are a recovering cigarette addict is a recipe for disaster. you get used to smoking during that time and sooner or later a cigarette seems a lot more convenient


----------



## voyaging (Feb 17, 2012)

NarJar said:


> Touche, good sir Jim.
> 
> However, I still do not gleam any fashion or sense of wanting to intake nicotine just as a nic hit (similar to smoking cigarettes to satisfy the addiction). However, it is mentioned to be pleasing and would also elevate awareness, focus, etc. while studying. I still do not see any mention of wanting to intake the nicotine so much as mentioning the upsides of the inclusion of nicotine in the pipe/cigar.
> 
> Maybe I'm way off!?!? :noidea:


You hit the nail on the head, exactly the thought process I had in my posts.

I strongly enjoy the taste/experience of smoking tobacco, but the nicotine is a nice plus to increase my attention before class.

Thanks to all the suggestions, particularly the large number of posts that suggest loading a full bowl and letting it go out between sessions. This seems very convenient and I will try it ASAP and let you know how it goes. Thanks again


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

gg_godd said:


> yeah, trying to smoke a pipe in 10 minutes if you are a recovering cigarette addict is a recipe for disaster. you get used to smoking during that time and sooner or later a cigarette seems a lot more convenient


I seem to have opened a can of worms on the "addiction" comment, but this is what I was trying to get at. I have found that as a "recovering cigarette smoker", I am able to sit down and enjoy a nice long smoke of a cigar or pipe with no desire to go back to cigarettes. HOWEVER, I tried exactly what the OP was wondering about (that being having quick smokes off a pipe), and found that it led me straight back down the path to cigarettes.

Quick smokes from a pipe will give you that same nicotine fix that cigarettes do, whereas a longer, slower smoke from the pipe or cigar creates a disconnect from the "instant fix".

Obviously, this is not the same for everyone, but IMO, it is playing with fire.


----------



## voyaging (Feb 17, 2012)

horseshoe said:


> I seem to have opened a can of worms on the "addiction" comment, but this is what I was trying to get at. I have found that as a "recovering cigarette smoker", I am able to sit down and enjoy a nice long smoke of a cigar or pipe with no desire to go back to cigarettes. HOWEVER, I tried exactly what the OP was wondering about (that being having quick smokes off a pipe), and found that it led me straight back down the path to cigarettes.
> 
> Quick smokes from a pipe will give you that same nicotine fix that cigarettes do, whereas a longer, slower smoke from the pipe or cigar creates a disconnect from the "instant fix".
> 
> Obviously, this is not the same for everyone, but IMO, it is playing with fire.


Well, it's certainly never going to lead me to start smoking cigarettes again, but developing a pipe smoking habit is certainly a concern (albeit one I'm not too worried about).


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

horseshoe said:


> IQuick smokes from a pipe will give you that same nicotine fix that cigarettes do...


No. Not on your best day. Not trying to be argumentative but there is no way in hell that you're going to get the same nicotine fix from a pipe that you get from cigarettes, no matter how you do it. Chewing coca leaves will never give you the same high as freebasing cocaine, and pipes and cigars will not give you the same rush you get when freebasing nicotine. Just ain't gonna happen. The problem is that you're going to get frustrated with the pipe (or cigar) and end up back on cigs to get that fix. The only reason I can smoke a pipe and cigars now without having my brain crave cigs is because there was a ten+ year gap between my cigarette smoking and my pipe smoking.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

voyaging said:


> Well, it's certainly never going to lead me to start smoking cigarettes again..


Famous last words...

I wish you well, and if it sounds like I'm being too harsh, I apologize. However, your certainty is frankly just another argument against messing with tobacco at this point in your life in my opinion. It sounds like you still haven't realized what a monkey nicotine can be.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

MarkC said:


> No. Not on your best day. Not trying to be argumentative but there is no way in hell that you're going to get the same nicotine fix from a pipe that you get from cigarettes, no matter how you do it. Chewing coca leaves will never give you the same high as freebasing cocaine, and pipes and cigars will not give you the same rush you get when freebasing nicotine. Just ain't gonna happen. The problem is that you're going to get frustrated with the pipe (or cigar) and end up back on cigs to get that fix. The only reason I can smoke a pipe and cigars now without having my brain crave cigs is because there was a ten+ year gap between my cigarette smoking and my pipe smoking.


Agree to disagree. And that is why I added the caveat "Obviously, this is not the same for everyone..." because what I described, is exactly what I experienced.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No! No! I wanna fight! Oh, all right... grumble, grumble...


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Voyaging wrote: "Corn cob I've heard is a good cheap starter to test smoking before investing in a real piece."

OK young Voyaging, I'm gonna have to take you to the wood shed for that one.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> And I prefer my 5 Brothers crispy crunchy bone dry out of the pouch :mrgreen:


Won't that will last about 10 minutes in a Legend? Stick the gg_gold warning label on it, "Recipe For Disaster", and you're good to go! :lol:

Problem solved. Next!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

This has developed into a really good thread. As a former cig/dip user I will say that going to pipes and cigars is a risky move. The first time I quit smoking cigs for 6 months when I decided to have a "few" cigars with friends. I was back on the Camels within a few weeks. A few years later I quit again, this time for 5 years before before trying a cigar with a coworker. It has been a few months now and I'm a full blown pipe/cigar smoker. I don't crave cigarettes at all but I do crave the act of smoking and dance with lady nicotine. I read a study once that looked at rat brains after they had been exposed to nicotine addiction. Basically it showed that brains are wired one way before they are exposed to nic, one way when they are actively addicted to nic, and another way entirely when they are reformed addicts. I don't really know what the significance is of that other than once your a nic addict you'll always have nic addiction tendencies.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> I read a study once that looked at rat brains after they had been exposed to nicotine addiction. Basically it showed that brains are wired one way before they are exposed to nic, one way when they are actively addicted to nic, and another way entirely when they are reformed addicts.


So by the time you've quit and restarted a few hundred times, your brain looks like a pile of wadded up extension cords.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Selling cigarettes to rats is just wrong.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> Voyaging wrote: "Corn cob I've heard is a good cheap starter to test smoking before investing in a real piece."
> 
> OK young Voyaging, I'm gonna have to take you to the wood shed for that one.


Hey Kevin, Long time, no see. Glad you are posting.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Selling cigarettes to rats is just wrong.


They're rarely, if ever, legally old enough. Travesty!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Nachman said:


> Hey Kevin, Long time, no see. Glad you are posting.


Thanks Nick! Glad to see you too...I've always enjoyed your avatar pic. The Rebbe of Oklahoma pipers!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> Thanks Nick! Glad to see you too...I've always enjoyed your avatar pic. The Rebbe of Oklahoma pipers!


That avatar is me several years ago. I'm not so frum these days.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

I've got no "ideological" opposition to a quick 10 minute pipe for a nicotine fix. But I've found that I don't crave a pipe nearly as often as I used to crave a cigarette. I look forward to it, think it will be enjoyable, and so on, but it's not so much about scratching an itch as a cigarette is. Yes, I really enjoy the nicotine, and I agree that nicotine is "nootropic" (stimulates thought). I work editing and writing most of the time in a well-ventilated, non-ac workspace in my house that other people enter only by appointment or special permission, so I can smoke throughout the day if I want. Quite often, I load a large pipe and let it go out as I type, then light it again while I'm reviewing. I look forward to taking possession of an MM natural finish Freehand for this purpose soon. But I don't smoke at the office or even outside it, and while I do look forward to coming home to it, I can go without it for a half day. (I did start using snuff occasionally, particularly for the long flights and road trips that my work involves).

By the way, I think you can much _more_ of a nicotine blast from a pipe than ciggies. But you don't get that carbon monoxide glaze, nor the clogged feeling in your chest, nor most of the other bad things. But I also agree that you can and should enjoy a pipe for a lot more than just delivering nicotine.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Irfan said:


> By the way, I think you can much _more_ of a nicotine blast from a pipe than ciggies. But you don't get that carbon monoxide glaze, nor the clogged feeling in your chest, nor most of the other bad things. But I also agree that you can and should enjoy a pipe for a lot more than just delivering nicotine.


From SERUM COTININE LEVELS IN PIPE SMOKERS: EVIDENCE AGAINST NICOTINE AS CAUSE OF CORONARY HEART DISEASE : The Lancet

*Abstract
Serum levels of cotinine (a principal metabolite of nicotine) were studied in men who did not smoke (28 ), and in men who smoked cigarettes only (150), cigars only (70), and pipes only (56). The mean cotinine level for pipe smokers was 389 ng/ml, significantly higher than the mean level for the cigarette and cigar smokers (306 and 121 ng/ml, respectively); no cotinine was detected in the serum from any of the non-smokers. Large prospective studies have shown that pipe smokers have no material excess risk of coronary heart disease but cigarette smokers do, so that our observations indicate that nicotine is unlikely to be the major cause of the excess coronary heart disease mortality in cigarette smokers.

*

It's a surprising result, given that most of the pipe tobacco consumed is fairly tame, Vitamin N-wise.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

get yourself a couple of MM cobs and some Five Brothers tobacco.. that should give you a good buzz. pre-loading will save you time. head out with one working and one filled with a little cling wrap around the bowl. You don't need to finish off a bowl between classes unlike cigars you can relight your pipe.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Blue Raccoon said:


> get yourself a couple of MM cobs and some Five Brothers tobacco.. that should give you a good buzz. pre-loading will save you time. head out with one working and one filled with a little cling wrap around the bowl. You don't need to finish off a bowl between classes unlike cigars you can relight your pipe.


Damn straight! :tu Get three and a Forever stem and all you need is prefilled bowls. Easier to carry without the stems.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

Interesting. Confirms what I thought, really. My favorite bit was this:



freestoke said:


> *Large prospective studies have shown that pipe smokers have no material excess risk of coronary heart disease but cigarette smokers do, so that our observations indicate that nicotine is unlikely to be the major cause of the excess coronary heart disease mortality in cigarette smokers.*


Poor Lady Nicotine takes quite a kicking in the media, doesn't she?


----------



## voyaging (Feb 17, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Damn straight! :tu Get three and a Forever stem and all you need is prefilled bowls. Easier to carry without the stems.


What is the purpose of getting a Forever stem? I was looking at starting off with a couple Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentlemen corncob pipes. Should I also get a different stem?

Also, I was looking at different tobaccos. There is a sampler pack from Tobacco Barn that includes a corn cob pipe and either an aromatic or English tobacco sample pack. How is their tobacco?


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

voyaging said:


> What is the purpose of getting a Forever stem? I was looking at starting off with a couple Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentlemen corncob pipes. Should I also get a different stem?


A Forever stem has a nicer draw on it than the original stems that come with the pipes. The originals have a paper filter that most people (at least on Puff) seem to prefer not to use, they get soggy after one smoke. Without the filter, the draw is very loose.

Also, Forever stems definitely look nicer than the originals, make it a bit more elegant. Feels nice in your hand and your mouth, too. I think that's a good consideration, who wants to drink a single malt out of a paper cup?

Most reviewers seem to slightly prefer Diplomats over Country Gents, but I don't know if there's a huge difference -- someone said slightly thinner walls? I don't know, I use dips.

PS This forum has a "sample swap" system, I live overseas so I haven't tried it, the s/h would make it unattractive for anyone to send stuff to me -- think there's a sticky on it on the front page, I bet you'd get more interesting samples from some kind, caring fellow puff.com member than from the Tobacco Barn.


----------



## voyaging (Feb 17, 2012)

Irfan said:


> A Forever stem has a nicer draw on it than the original stems that come with the pipes. The originals have a paper filter that most people (at least on Puff) seem to prefer not to use, they get soggy after one smoke. Without the filter, the draw is very loose.
> 
> Also, Forever stems definitely look nicer than the originals, make it a bit more elegant. Feels nice in your hand and your mouth, too. I think that's a good consideration, who wants to drink a single malt out of a paper cup?
> 
> Most reviewers seem to slightly prefer Diplomats over Country Gents, but I don't know if there's a huge difference -- someone said slightly thinner walls? I don't know, I use dips.


Thanks, I'll get the Diplomat over the CG then... and a Forever stem. Any advice on where to buy? Preferably somewhere I can also buy some tobacco from?

Also, what does it mean for a pipe to be bandede?


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

"Forever stems" are made by Dave Wolff and sold by him directly, I don't know if he passes them on for onsale by others. Anyway, you can contact him through his website. He doesn't sell tobacco. You don't have to rush out to get that, it's definitely the third thing on your list after the cobs and the tobacco. A lot of people -- the vast majority of cob users -- probably just smoke with the standard stem. It's a bit of a luxury extra, although I certainly enjoy mine! Costs around 22 bucks, Dave is not the cheapest seller of cobs around, although he's a great guy to deal with. Still, if you want to watch your pennies, you can buy cheaper.

'Forever' Stems

Dave Wolff offers "banded" pipes, which just means that he's fixed a nice-looking metal banding around the stem. If you want to kid yourself that it serves some practical function, it may keep the shank from splitting, but I think it's mostly a matter of style, five extra bucks for a bit of pipe bling.


----------



## voyaging (Feb 17, 2012)

Irfan said:


> "Forever stems" are made by Dave Wolff and sold by him directly, I don't know if he passes them on for onsale by others. Anyway, you can contact him through his website. He doesn't sell tobacco. You don't have to rush out to get that, it's definitely the third thing on your list after the cobs and the tobacco. A lot of people -- the vast majority of cob users -- probably just smoke with the standard stem. It's a bit of a luxury extra, although I certainly enjoy mine! Costs around 22 bucks, Dave is not the cheapest seller of cobs around, although he's a great guy to deal with. Still, if you want to watch your pennies, you can buy cheaper.
> 
> Dave Wolff offers "banded" pipes, which just means that he's fixed a nice-looking metal banding around the stem. If you want to kid yourself that it serves some practical function, it may keep the shank from splitting, but I think it's mostly a matter of style, five extra bucks for a bit of pipe bling.


Thanks! I'll hold off on the Forever stem for a bit then.

I was looking and Tobacco barn offers a MM pipe and tobacco sampler in aromatic and English blends. Is their tobacco any good?


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

If you are looking for best cob prices I would look at mars cigars, I think the diplomat on there is 5.95 compared to other places where it is a few bucks more.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

voyaging said:


> Thanks! I'll hold off on the Forever stem for a bit then.
> 
> I was looking and Tobacco barn offers a MM pipe and tobacco sampler in aromatic and English blends. Is their tobacco any good?


You can definitely hold off on the forever stem. What state are we looking at again? You might want to get your cob and some tobacco from Byron by phoning 270-926-9617. Pick up some Prince Albert, Five Brothers, Carter Hall...whatever, he has some "good" tobacco too! Here's the website: http://www.pipetobaccotls.com/page04.html for the cobs and http://www.pipetobaccotls.com/about.html for the OTCs.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

nice thing about MM cobs at the price you can try different styles and not be out much if you don't like or use the least fav style to 'test' new tobacco. you do not want to build 'cake' in a cob. get yourself a 12ga brass cleaning brush they work perfect to keep the bowl clean. 

PA, Carter Hall, five Brothers, Sugar Barrel are OTC's you will want to try.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

voyaging said:


> I was looking and Tobacco barn offers a MM pipe and tobacco sampler in aromatic and English blends. Is their tobacco any good?


I haven't read through the whole thread to see if this was suggested, but if you're not sure what kind of tobaccos you like or what to look for, you probably want to try the newbie pipe sampler trade. In the meantime, try something easy to smoke, like Prince Albert or Lane 1Q. Once you get the idea of "sipping" and not letting your pipe get too hot, you might move on to something a little more complicated or do the trade. Good things will come with time and practice.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

horseshoe said:


> I don't want to be the only party-pooper, but I have to make a mention of it, only once. Starting smoking a pipe after successfully quiting smoking cigarettes can be like playing with fire...I've ended up back on cigarettes after quitting because of pipes and cigars. I will not preach, as I am in no position to, being a cigar/pipe smoker and all...
> 
> That being said, I have found that I can enjoy a "quick" smoke from my pipe just by using less tobacco when I load it. I can easily enjoy a 10 minute smoke, once I found out how much to put in.


I have to say, I'm the opposite of you. Quit cigarettes, tried cigars two months later, and never really went back to the habitual pack-a-day ways. It all depends on the person. I'll have a cigarette with a beer every once in a while if a friend offers, and every time I do, I wish I had taken the time to pack a cob with Carter Hall or grabbed a Sancho Panza instead. Cheap pipe tobacco and cheap handmade cigars > any cigarette, to me.

And I'm not inhaling, either! :yuck:


----------

